# OSB strapping ok?



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Lobos,
I wouldn't use osb for much of anything. Just my personal opinion. It swells and falls apart when it gets wet. Using it in place of solid sawn wood is not a good idea. It's not as strong. Get some 1 x 3's and be done with it. Do it once, not twice.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You also lose the drywall warranty: " *2.2.8.1 *Wood framing members shall be of the proper grade
for the* intended use* and shall comply with _American *Softwood*_
*Lumber Standard**,* DOC Voluntary Product Standard PS
20, or _Softwood Lumber_, CAN/CSA-O141.
*4.1.3 *Where gypsum panel products are nailed to wood cross
furring on ceilings, those furring members shall be not less
than 1 1/2 in. x 1 1/2 in. (38 mm x 38 mm) actual size and
shall be spaced as specified in Tables 1, 4, and 5. Where screw
application is used,* wood *furring members shall be not less
than 3/4 in. x 1 1/2 in. (19 mm x 38 mm) actual size." High-lights mine, from: 

Also has floating corners, prime before and after texturing, etc.

http://www.gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-07.pdf



Tips: http://bestdrywall.com/files/ReduceCallbacks.pdf
http://www.finehomebuilding.com/PDF/Free/021174058.pdf


Be safe, Gary


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

lobos said:


> Was wondering if there's any reason why I shouldn't use OSB as drywall strapping (as opposed to spruce 1x3s). I have a bunch of 5/8" OSB offcuts that I'm planning to cut into strips and attach to wall studs.
> 
> I was thinking the only potential caveat to my plan would be to use this below the windows in case of any water infiltration, but I thought I'd put the question to the experts nonethelss .
> 
> ...


Why are you using strapping and not screwing into the joists?


----------



## lobos (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the quick feedback everyone... Gary, thanks for the references.



Joe Carola said:


> Why are you using strapping and not screwing into the joists?


I'm building an addition to an upper floor of my 60 year old house and I'm integrating some new walls with some existing. The strapping is intended to reduce the irregularities between the new wall and the old wall. Here's a pic:










That said, I was under the impression that it is simply best practice to apply strapping to exterior wall studs in advance of drywall installation. Your question leads me to believe that this isn't the case.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

lobos said:


> That said, I was under the impression that it is simply best practice to apply strapping to exterior wall studs in advance of drywall installation. Your question leads me to believe that this isn't the case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeremy


Jeremy,

Strapping walls isn't best practice at all, in fact that is something that I've never seen or heard of done. Strapping isn't necessary at all. Some places do it by choice. It is not code anywhere. The only time I have ever put put fiurring/strapping on is on an existing ceiling that is not straight. There is no need to do it at all on new work.


----------



## silverstilts (Dec 24, 2009)

lobos said:


> Thanks for the quick feedback everyone... Gary, thanks for the references.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have found the best thing to use is RC channel. It is also referred to as sound channel. In all my years in drywall I have found it the best for straightening out any floor joists, ceiling joists or walls. It will only add 3/8" thickness and will not follow the low and high joists or studs as wood strips would. It comes in 12' lengths and you would just screw them on with regular drywall screws then screw the sheetrock to the channel. Easy to work with . If you do use wood you will still have to shim down the high spots to the low, a lot of work and it will still not produce a truly flat surface for the drywall. It work super good for over existing plaster.


----------

